
FBI warns US companies about backdoors in Chinese tax software - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/fbi-warns-us-companies-about-backdoors-in-chinese-tax-software/
======
t0mmyb0y
Groups running companies never learn...isolate sensitive stuff and take a few
minutes to do things safely.

